# Glover Teixeira: The UFC will trump soccer as the biggest sport in Brazil



## Alibaster (Sep 7, 2012)

> After just one fight under the UFC banner, UFC newcomer Glover Teixeira has quickly become one of the most feared fighters in the UFC's light-heavyweight division.
> 
> Teixeira (18-2) made his much anticipated UFC debut at UFC 146 against dangerous UFC veteran, Kyle Kingsbury. He made quick work of the veteran rocking him several times on the feet, before taking him down, mounting him, and submitted him with an arm triangle choke that forced a tap just two minutes into the fight.
> 
> ...


Source: http://fiveknuckles.com/mma-news/Gl...soccer-as-the-number-one-sport-in-Brazil.html

I wouldn't have thought this possible just a couple years ago, but Texeira makes sense. They have so many good fighters and soccer isn't doing so well in Brazil right now. I remember Dana White saying that UFC will over take soccer worldwide too. I think it will take time, but I think it'll happen. They are going to China, India, they already have a foothold in North and South America, West and Eastern Europe and Australia.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

"Soccer isnt doing so well in Brazil right now". 10 years ago that phrase would never have been predicted.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Tex is tripping if he ever thinks the UFC will be bigger then footie.

When a bunch of lads get together on the beach or on a court somewhere they are going to play fecking football, not start punching each other in the head. The football industry might not be making the money it was... but the Brazilian people *love* football.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

OP - please post the content on board as a quote and refrence the source below the article... Thank you 

(I did it for you this time around)


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Tex is tripping if he ever thinks the UFC will be bigger then footie.
> 
> When a bunch of lads get together on the beach or on a court somewhere they are going to play fecking football, not start punching each other in the head. The football industry might not be making the money it was... but the Brazilian people *love* football.


I assume you've never been to Glasgow then :thumb02:


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Alibaster said:


> I wouldn't have thought this possible just a couple years ago, but Texeira makes sense. They have so many good fighters and soccer isn't doing so well in Brazil right now.


I don't know how well you follow the sport, and I thought that statement was a bit weird, but you're right in a sense. Football in Brazil, as far as it's national team goes, is at its lowest point in the last fifty years if you consider star quality, ability and recent results. Neymar is arguably the biggest talent and he seems reluctant to take the step over to Europe where you have to be to be considered a player in 2012. They are still easily top 10, borderline top 5 in the world, but Brazil is held to the highest of standards in the footballing world.



> I remember Dana White saying that UFC will over take soccer worldwide too. I think it will take time, but I think it'll happen. They are going to China, India, they already have a foothold in North and South America, West and Eastern Europe and Australia.


This is where you are seriously reaching. Football may be on a downswing in Brazil, but on a global level it's never been bigger. The money is piling up, filthy rich businessmen are throwing money onto new players and stadiums, sponsors are falling over themselves to sponsor the stars. Some little chap called Lionel Messi will be called the greatest of all time when it's all said and done, and he is raking in more money off his sponsors than all the UFC champions combined. Theres never been a more exciting time to be a football fan. Football is not some has been ready to lay down and die, it grows richer and greater each passing day. My personal belief is that MMA havent got a snowballs chance in hell to overcome football on a global level.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I assume you've never been to Glasgow then :thumb02:


Only in nightmares.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Football_in_brazil



> Football is taken very seriously in Brazil.[2] During the World Cup workers pause from their duties to watch their team in action;[2] even banks shut down 3 hours before matches to allow their workers time to prepare for the game.[2]
> 
> Football is the most popular sport in Brazil. Football quickly became a passion for Brazilians, who often refer to their country as "o País do Futebol" ("the country of Football"). Over 10,000 Brazilians play professionally all over the world.[9]
> 
> Football has a major effect on Brazilian Culture. It is the favourite pastime of youngsters playing football on the streets and indoor futebol de salão fields. The World Cup draws Brazilians together, with people skipping work to view the national team play, or employers setting up places for employees to watch. The General Elections are usually held in the same year as the World Cup, and critics argue that political parties try to take advantage of the nationalistic surge created by football and bring it into politics. Former Brazilian footballers are often elected to legislative positions.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

luckbox said:


> I don't know how well you follow the sport, and I thought that statement was a bit weird, but you're right in a sense. Football in Brazil, as far as it's national team goes, is at its lowest point in the last fifty years if you consider star quality, ability and recent results. Neymar is arguably the biggest talent and he seems reluctant to take the step over to Europe where you have to be to be considered a player in 2012. They are still easily top 10, borderline top 5 in the world, but Brazil is held to the highest of standards in the footballing world.


The team they fielded in the last world cup was absolutely terrifying, even if it lacked star power. They faltered against an inferior dutch squad, but I still think they had one of the two best teams in the world at that time.

But even if they are at a low point talent-wise, I still think it's insane to think any other sport is even close in popularity to football in Brazil.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

To put it in perspective there are 265 million (4% of the worlds population), active football players in the world according to FIFA.

This figure does not take into account people who just enjoy a kick about with their mates in their free time.

MMA will never, ever, surpass football in terms of popularity. For the likes of South America, most of Africa and Europe football is part people's culture.

source

http://www.fifa.com/mm/document/fifafacts/bcoffsurv/emaga_9384_10704.pdf


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

yeah im brazilian and i think teixeira is probably smoking the same thing vitor is....sorry guys but MMA will NEVER be as big as soccer here, its becoming a huge sport but it will never be bigger than soccer

soccer is brazil...maybe the fighters just hang around too many ppl that love fighting and they start thinking every1 is like that, here in curitiba MMA has grown a lot but many ppl still find UFC stupid or gay while pretty much 99% of the people love soccer

i ******* hate soccer...dumbass sport and its boring as hell to watch...im glad MMA is getting bigger and i would LOVE to see it pass soccer but i just know that aint happening^^


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

The UFC needs to stop this "We'll be bigger than Soccer" stuff.

I don't really care for Soccer, I like watching the World Cup and whatever the tournament is they play every two years, but MMA will never pass it on a global scale, but MMA could be the second most popular sport globally if they continue to have success in markets like Asia and Mexico.


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm sorry but no.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Here's a better question: who gives a rat's ass which is more popular? One is a team sport while the other is a combat sport. It's apples and oranges.

I personally don't give a **** if a billion people tune in every weekend to watch soccer or football or basketball or synchronized orgasms or team dog humping. It doesn't matter. None of that - not the numbers of people watching other sports or how many competitors play the other sport - matters. None of it makes mma any less interesting or the other sport necessarily better.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

If the sport was the most popular thing in that country they should move there, it'd be like passing the NFL and NBA where they are now. But I don't think I'll believe that shite until it turns purple and smells like rainbow sherbet...


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Nothing will ever be as big as soccer anywhere in South America or Europe.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I like this ---> "He has fought the greatest fighters out there." Glover Teixeira told MMAInterviews.tv "Shogun is a great fighter. He is a warrior; we all know this. People say something, but its a manager's decision."

I actually have not seen him fight yet, but I'm hearing big things. He also seems well spoken. Perhaps he will be a new threat to the division if he isn't already.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

What is this soccer you talk of.. Ooohh, football.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Cool story, bro. At this point football is more than a sport, it's a part of culture in many countries. There are many people who define themselves through their favorite club.


----------



## killua (Mar 4, 2012)

Even if MMA were somehow gaining significant ground, or football was losing support in Brazil, two things I think are highly unlikely, Brazil is going to host the world cup in 2014. That event will put to bed any pointless comparisons about the popularity of the two sports.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

I liked the respect Glover shown towards Shogun. I personally feel that Shogun is one of the most under valued fighters in MMA, so it was nice to hear him say some kind words about him. Shogun is a ******* warrior.

MMA will never surpass football though, as people have already pointed out, it's more than just a sport in certain countries, it's a way of life.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Don't really care what fighters say while they're under contract. 

It's much more interesting what they say once they are no longer with the UFC.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

GrappleRetarded said:


> I liked the respect Glover shown towards Shogun. I personally feel that Shogun is one of the most under valued fighters in MMA, so it was nice to hear him say some kind words about him. Shogun is a ******* warrior.
> 
> MMA will never surpass football though, as people have already pointed out, it's more than just a sport in certain countries, it's a way of life.


100% agreed on the above. Much respect given! :thumbsup:

Glover will be a force in the division, it'll take some time but he'll make his mark.

As for the futbol vs mma... Not in our children's, children's, children's lifetime will MMA pass the worlds game. The guys that own some of these clubs are so rich they can put dents in some countries debt load. For people that aren't believers, go to somewhere like England and watch a game live... :thumb02:


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

RearNaked said:


> Don't really care what fighters say while they're under contract.
> 
> It's much more interesting what they say once they are no longer with the UFC.


Was he just under contract though, or under sedation?


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Okay, guys. Let's put this into context. What athlete doesn't think their sport is the best and will one day be the most popular on earth?


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> Okay, guys. Let's put this into context. What athlete doesn't think their sport is the best and will one day be the most popular on earth?


polo athletes?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah I think when you take into account that you have to "be a fighter" to even enjoy MMA, compaired to literally every kid in Europe playing football as a youngster (and Brazil has much more passion for football than we would), it will just never take over.

The only real sports MMA can be compaired to would be like kickboxing, boxing, judo, karate and other martial arts. A lot of people like to combine it with WWE, but the only reason that they are together is because WWE is genius with their marketing and are completley capitalizing on the MMA boom just like they did with boxing in the 90s. Pro wrestling will appeal to children always, while MMA is an almost exclusivley adult show.

I'm just waiting for the day that UFC takes over boxing in PPVs. Once we lose the likes of the Klitschkos, Mayweather and Pacquaio, there is a chance that guys like Jon Jones will bring MMA into a new era. We just need more modern day legends because it wont be long before we see the back of Anderson, GSP, Vitor and all the other big name legends.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah I think when you take into account that you have to "be a fighter" to even enjoy MMA, compaired to literally every kid in Europe playing football as a youngster (and Brazil has much more passion for football than we would), it will just never take over.
> 
> The only real sports MMA can be compaired to would be like kickboxing, boxing, judo, karate and other martial arts. A lot of people like to combine it with WWE, but the only reason that they are together is because WWE is genius with their marketing and are completley capitalizing on the MMA boom just like they did with boxing in the 90s. Pro wrestling will appeal to children always, while MMA is an almost exclusivley adult show.
> 
> I'm just waiting for the day that UFC takes over boxing in PPVs. Once we lose the likes of the Klitschkos, Mayweather and Pacquaio, there is a chance that guys like Jon Jones will bring MMA into a new era. We just need more modern day legends because it wont be long before we see the back of Anderson, GSP, Vitor and all the other big name legends.


UFC won't over take Boxing, personally I don't see the whole reason why anyone would want to see the UFC or anything take over Boxing. Boxing is very fun to watch, it's the politics that have ruined Boxing but there is still big, big money in Boxing, much more than in MMA.

You're also forgetting about guys like Canelo Alvarez, that guy's the future of Boxing, the lighter weights are also accepted by the Boxing world, you'll never see a 145 lb or 135 lb fighter be the biggest draw in MMA. Boxing still has the Mexican audience in the palm of it's hand, something MMA doesn't quite have. The lighter weight classes could help that though, Erik Perez is a guy that I think can reach the Mexican audience and lure them in.

Also, WWE sucks man, I hadn't watched it in years but I tuned in back in April to check out Brock, that was some of the worst stuff I've ever watched, the WWE has gone down hill so much in the last ten years it's not even funny. It used to be awesome, now it's just completely lame. They have to bring back guys like The Rock and Brock Lesnar just to sell PPV's.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

When Vitor said this, I thought he was high. I'm inclined to think the same thing now Glover is saying it because football is so vast. However, I do not follow football and the amount of Brazilian kids visiting gyms nowadays is supposedly staggering.

JDS is another fighter who has said that kids, especially in dangerous areas like where he's from, are spending less time on the streets playing football, and more time in the gyms...

We'll see the products of this in ten or so years time, and compare Brazil's MMA and Football scenes then.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> Okay, guys. Let's put this into context. What athlete doesn't think their sport is the best and will one day be the most popular on earth?


Of course. I hear athletes claim their sport will be bigger then football all the time.:serious01:


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Of course. I hear athletes claim their sport will be bigger then football all the time.:serious01:


I hear athletes all the time talk about how their sport will be the biggest in the world. From every sport... well except soccer because soccer players don't get time on television here. I've heard this same line from god damned tennis players and cyclists. Cyclists!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> I hear athletes all the time talk about how their sport will be the biggest in the world. From every sport... well except soccer because soccer players don't get time on television here. I've heard this same line from god damned tennis players and cyclists. Cyclists!


Don't be absurd. In my 35 years as a sports fan I cant say I've ever heard a sports person claim their sport will one day be bigger then football. You know why? Because it's unfathomably ridiculous.

Like I said previous. All you need to play football are some friends and a ball. That's amusement for up to 22 people ( or lots more if you want to get funky ) from one ball. You cant meet up and spontaneously go on a bike ride, or play tennis with your 17 friends. Or do any of the other shit you might care to bring up.

There's a reason why people deep in the Amazon jungle play football. Or in the remote villages of Nepal. Because lots of people can play and the props are minimal. Anybody who thinks a sport involving lots of pain will overtake footie as the peoples sport of choice is on some seriously good chemicals.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Don't be absurd. In my 35 years as a sports fan I cant say I've ever heard a sports person claim their sport will one day be bigger then football. You know why? Because it's unfathomably ridiculous.


I'm not being absurd. It gets said in America all the god damned time. The athlete thinks their favored sport is the best and they say it. You've got to remember soccer isn't popular in America. Most Americans - athlete or otherwise - wouldn't even think of it as a popular sport because they aren't exposed to the bizarre cult like following it has in other countries. Even the World Cup is hardly watched over here.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> I'm not being absurd. It gets said in America all the god damned time. The athlete thinks their favored sport is the best and they say it. You've got to remember soccer isn't popular in America. Most Americans - athlete or otherwise - wouldn't even think of it as a popular sport because they aren't exposed to the bizarre cult like following it has in other countries. Even the World Cup is hardly watched over here.


Saying your sport is the best in the world is one thing. What we are debating is a whole other level of silliness. Taking over football is like defeating the kraken.. without the flying horse gimmick.

The population of America is what? 300 million? Dude, Manchester united has 600 million fans worldwide. I am talking proper global sports here not some regional irrelevance.

My point stands. What Tex said is completely absurd. If any other athletes have said that, then they are being absurd also. Not really surprising that it mainly comes from american sports people. Although that's according to you, and until I see a video or hear it with my own hairy ears, im gonna go ahead and call bullshit.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

To put things in a perspective:

The top 5 athletes on facebook are Cristiano Ronaldo, Lio Messi, David Beckham, Michael Jordan and Kakà. Christiano Ronaldo is just short of 50 million likes. Real Madrid and FC Barcelona each have more than 30 million likes. The UFC has 9,4 million likes. The mixed martial artist with the most likes is GSP with 3,1 million.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> To put things in a perspective:
> 
> The top 5 athletes on facebook are Cristiano Ronaldo, Lio Messi, David Beckham, Michael Jordan and Kakà. Christiano Ronaldo is just short of 50 million likes. Real Madrid and FC Barcelona each have more than 30 million likes. The UFC has 9,4 million likes. The mixed martial artist with the most likes is GSP with 3,1 million.


I think Glover more of meant Soccer in Brazil and how the Brazilians feel about the two sports. Soccer is a worldwide phenomenom and i really don't see the UFC being bigger than that.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Rauno said:


> I think Glover more of meant Soccer in Brazil and how the Brazilians feel about the two sports. Soccer is a worldwide phenomenom and i really don't see the UFC being bigger than that.


The point is, of all the countries in the world who are into footie, Brazil is at the very top. To suggest Brazil will turn away from football is, to me, less believable then the sky falling on my head.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Saying your sport is the best in the world is one thing. What we are debating is a whole other level of silliness. Taking over football is like defeating the kraken.. without the flying horse gimmick.
> 
> The population of America is what? 300 million? Dude, Manchester united has 600 million fans worldwide. I am talking proper global sports here not some regional irrelevance.
> 
> My point stands. What Tex said is completely absurd. If any other athletes have said that, then they are being absurd also. Not really surprising that it mainly comes from american sports people. Although that's according to you, and until I see a video or hear it with my own hairy ears, im gonna go ahead and call bullshit.


Call it bullshit all you want but mostly you have missed the point of my comments entirely. So I'm done talking with you.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> UFC won't over take Boxing, personally I don't see the whole reason why anyone would want to see the UFC or anything take over Boxing. Boxing is very fun to watch, it's the politics that have ruined Boxing but there is still big, big money in Boxing, much more than in MMA.
> 
> You're also forgetting about guys like Canelo Alvarez, that guy's the future of Boxing, the lighter weights are also accepted by the Boxing world, you'll never see a 145 lb or 135 lb fighter be the biggest draw in MMA. Boxing still has the Mexican audience in the palm of it's hand, something MMA doesn't quite have. The lighter weight classes could help that though, Erik Perez is a guy that I think can reach the Mexican audience and lure them in.
> 
> Also, WWE sucks man, I hadn't watched it in years but I tuned in back in April to check out Brock, that was some of the worst stuff I've ever watched, the WWE has gone down hill so much in the last ten years it's not even funny. It used to be awesome, now it's just completely lame. They have to bring back guys like The Rock and Brock Lesnar just to sell PPV's.


Yeah I was kinda talking shit reading back. In Glasgow alone the arenas get sold out when Ricky Burns is fighting. In England the domestic scene, which would probably be like Jungle Fights Vs the UFC, sells out almost every time a clash between two popular enough, yet nowhere near championship level, people clash.

I guess MMA has Brazil while Boxing has Mexico, but for every talented Brazillian MMA fighter theres 5 outstanding Mexican boxers.

I was just talking to a mate about Canelo today (Who I've been following since the Little Cotto fight). Imagine if that dude right now spent the next 6 years working on wrestling and BJJ. 6 years is a long time to train martial arts, and if he did that and entered MMA as a 45 (or whatecver it is now)-0 former boxing world champion...at 30 years old. Man he would smash anyone coming close to him. Dudes just such an amazing asset to any sport that would have him.

I thought I didnt like WWE now because I'm older, but when I watched some attitude era shit online and naaah, I'd watch the shit out of that if it was still on today haha.

Anyways, yeah MMA will continue to grow as it's own entity. It will never reach the levels of boxing and football, and if it does it will be when we're in our rocking chairs watching the current fighters thinking "He's good but he's no Anderson Silva". Jon Jones will probably be just about to retire by that time too :thumb02:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> Call it bullshit all you want but mostly you have missed the point of my comments entirely. So I'm done *talking *with you.


Talking? Technically, its reading. So all you can really do is stop reading what glorious rambling bollocks I'll inevitably continue typing... till I die... or become rich.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Talking? Technically, its reading. So all you can really do is stop reading what glorious rambling bollocks I'll inevitably continue typing... till I die... or become rich.


Come ooon, you have better comebacks than talking/reading Sooj!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Come ooon, you have better comebacks than talking/reading Sooj!


I save those for them what deserve it.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> I save those for them what deserve it.


Noted.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Soccer isn't doing so well? Could have fooled me with the amount of great players coming back to Brazil. 5 years ago Neymar and Ganso would have left Brazil,they stay.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sousa said:


> Soccer isn't doing so well? Could have fooled me with the amount of great players coming back to Brazil. 5 years ago Neymar and Ganso would have left Brazil,they stay.


The national team isnt doing well. Players like Ronaldo, Ronaldhino, Roberto Carlos, Kaka, Dida, Cafu etc. were scouted so extensivley by the greatest teams in the world that they couldnt turn down the offers. Now someone like Neymar plays for maybe Tottenham or something.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

I watched a game of soccer once. Didn't care for it. MMA is much better.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

St.Paul Guy said:


> I watched a game of soccer once. Didn't care for it. MMA is much better.


It's alright I guess. Pretty boring a lot.

The way I see it, if someone isnt getting punched in the face then it's not my kind of sport.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> The national team isnt doing well. Players like Ronaldo, Ronaldhino, Roberto Carlos, Kaka, Dida, Cafu etc. were scouted so extensivley by the greatest teams in the world that they couldnt turn down the offers. Now someone like Neymar plays for maybe Tottenham or something.


Say what you like but Tottenham are a great team, Neymar would go to Chelsea over Tottenham if he were going to the UK though. 

Lucas still plays in Brazil aswell.

Brazil have some amazing players, Thiago Silva, Dani Alves, Hulk and Alexandre Pato. They also have some awesome players coming up, like Lucas, Oscar, Marcelo, Dede, Neymar and Ganso.

EDIT: Paris St. Germain won the bidding war against Man Utd at a whopping 45 million pounds for Lucas, he goes there beginning of next year.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Now someone like Neymar plays for maybe Tottenham or something.


Oi! Lets have less of that.
Spurs are the greatest team in the history of the universe.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> Call it bullshit all you want but mostly you have missed the point of my comments entirely. So I'm done talking with you.


What point is he missing exactly? You claimed that every sport enthusiast claims that their sport will be the most popular sport in the world.

Like Soojookoo, I haven't ever heard a single damn person try to claim that their sport is going to over take football in terms of popularity. 

So like him, I'm also inclined to believe you're talking rubbish.

Thinking your sport is better than football is one thing (and that's fine) thinking it's going to become more popular is just ridiculous.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Spurs are my favourite English team actually. Well, obviously pre-AVB with his "I should sell all the best players" strategy. Redknapp is the best English manager aswell. I just mean, they are a team that goes 1 for 1 with Champions League qualifications (along with Liverpool and Chelsea), where as a while back Ronaldo etc. would be in teams that qualify for the CL everytime uncontested.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Spurs are my favourite English team actually. Well, obviously pre-AVB with his "I should sell all the best players" strategy. Redknapp is the best English manager aswell. I just mean, they are a team that goes 1 for 1 with Champions League qualifications (along with Liverpool and Chelsea), where as a while back Ronaldo etc. would be in teams that qualify for the CL everytime uncontested.


You are forgiven. :hug:


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> The national team isnt doing well. Players like Ronaldo, Ronaldhino, Roberto Carlos, Kaka, Dida, Cafu etc. were scouted so extensivley by the greatest teams in the world that they couldnt turn down the offers. Now someone like Neymar plays for maybe Tottenham or something.


And? Brazil is hosting 2014 world cup. They will be fine. Also, Brazil went nearly 20 years of poor results and that didn't harm Brazil's love for the sport

I don't think MMA will ever be bigger than football just don't see it as a possibility and its just more hyping up MMA from an MMA fighter


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sousa said:


> And? Brazil is hosting 2014 world cup. They will be fine. Also, Brazil went nearly 20 years of poor results and that didn't harm Brazil's love for the sport
> 
> I don't think MMA will ever be bigger than football just don't see it as a possibility and its just more hyping up MMA from an MMA fighter


Why are you getting so defencive? All I said was that the Brazil national team isn't doing that well in comparrison to it's 2002 team, which is a fact.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


> What point is he missing exactly? You claimed that every sport enthusiast claims that their sport will be the most popular sport in the world.
> 
> *No I did not. I said that many athletes and fans have said something along these lines.*
> 
> ...


Damn! You sure showed me.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> Damn! You sure showed me.


Like I said... show me one video. Just one.
Not of a dude saying how great their sport is. One saying it will be the biggest in the world one day. You said, specifically, that you hear it all the time.

Whatever. If you are a professional sports person and have no idea how big football is, then you are an idiot. Period.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Whatever. If you are a professional sports person and have no idea how big football is, then you are an idiot. Period.


Umm... no. If you have no exposure to something then there is no reason to know anything about it. Magic the Gathering tournaments get damn near as much time on ESPN as soccer does here. You don't understand. It's not that soccer isn't big here. Soccer is barely existent here. Soccer - here - is something that little kids play when they can't play the other sports.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Like I said... show me one video. Just one.
> Not of a dude saying how great their sport is. One saying it will be the biggest in the world one day. You said, specifically, that you hear it all the time.
> 
> Whatever. If you are a professional sports person and have no idea how big football is, then you are an idiot. Period.


Yeah i actually did a search to see if a cyclist has actually said that their sport will be the biggest one in the world and surprisingly 











i found none....


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

deadman where you from?


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Missouri in the US but I've been all over the country at one point or another. Why?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> Umm... no. If you have no exposure to something then there is no reason to know anything about it. Magic the Gathering tournaments get damn near as much time on ESPN as soccer does here. You don't understand. It's not that soccer isn't big here. Soccer is barely existent here. Soccer - here - is something that little kids play when they can't play the other sports.


That's not the point. Even though none of you are exposed to much football, you all know full well how massive it is around the globe. Is there a single american poster on here who doesn't know that on a global scale football is obscenely popular? Even if you do think it is completely dumb. Lets see a show of hands.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> That's not the point. Even though none of you are exposed to much football, you all know full well how massive it is around the globe. Is there a single american poster on here who doesn't know that on a global scale football is obscenely popular? Even if you do think it is completely dumb. Lets see a show of hands.


Actually most Americans don't know that. They have no exposure to it. When they see a piece about it on the news it is literally treated as some throw away story. Literally as if it is just that game the Brits like. That's how it is represented in American media. That is it's full attention.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> Actually most Americans don't know that. They have no exposure to it. When they see a piece about it on the news it is literally treated as some throw away story. Literally as if it is just that game the Brits like. That's how it is represented in American media. That is it's full attention.


Most Americans think the latter. They dont think much of Soccer but everyone is aware of, in particular, the impact football has had on Brazil. Hell they even made a Simpsons episode about it. You might not know much about it, but I've been to America aswell and they play a lot of English football on TV. Even as far up as Jay Z are big premiership fans. You might not watch it, and the majority of people won't talk about it (in the same way I wouldnt talk about basketball), but it's still a very big sport in America, shown by investments put into LA Galaxy and NY Red Bulls.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Um... no it's not. Just because you can watch it on tv doesn't make it big here. No not everyone is aware of the impact soccer has had on Brazil. The only time the two are mentioned together is if there is a soccer riot.

I have lived around sports fan my whole life. I have lived in damn near every area of this country. I know more about how they see sports than you do. Soccer is not big here. The only soccer player these people know is Beckham and they've never seen him play the game.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> Actually most Americans don't know that. They have no exposure to it. When they see a piece about it on the news it is literally treated as some throw away story. Literally as if it is just that game the Brits like. That's how it is represented in American media. That is it's full attention.


So you are reinforcing the stereotype that Americans are completely oblivious to what's happening outside of the states?

Football isn't that popular in America, but not to the extreme like you say. David Beckham was a worldwide phenomenon and one of the worlds biggest celebs even before he left Man United to go play for LA Galaxy. If you ask people on the street in NY or LA, pretty much everyone of them is gonna know who David Beckham is, and that he is a footballer. Americans are aware of the sport, they just don't follow it or have that much of a connection to it. A lot of that is because USA hasn't got much to show for in the World Cup. The Americans like to cheer for their own, and there is certianly nothing wrong with that. If USA somehow or another go on a miracle run and reach the World Cup Final in two years time in Brazil, I'm betting the American people will turn in to watch.



> The only soccer player these people know is Beckham and they've never seen him play the game.


This is very interesting actually. I would think a good percentage of Americans would have heard the name Cristiano Ronaldo before, but I can't be sure. You don't reckon people would know him? If he walked on the streets in Manhattan no one would recognize him?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

luckbox said:


> So you are reinforcing the stereotype that Americans are completely oblivious to what's happening outside of the states?
> 
> Football isn't that popular in America, but not to the extreme like you say. David Beckham was a worldwide phenomenon and one of the worlds biggest celebs even before he left Man United to go play for LA Galaxy. If you ask people on the street in NY or LA, pretty much everyone of them is gonna know who David Beckham is, and that he is a footballer. Americans are aware of the sport, they just don't follow it or have that much of a connection to it. A lot of that is because USA hasn't got much to show for in the World Cup. The Americans like to cheer for their own, and there is certianly nothing wrong with that. If USA somehow or another go on a miracle run and reach the World Cup Final in two years time in Brazil, I'm betting the American people will turn in to watch.


Beckham played for Real Madrid before LA (arguabley bigger though) :thumb02:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> Actually most Americans don't know that. They have no exposure to it. When they see a piece about it on the news it is literally treated as some throw away story. Literally as if it is just that game the Brits like. That's how it is represented in American media. That is it's full attention.


So if you asked "most" Americans what the biggest sport in the world is, they would say?


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Beckham played for Real Madrid before LA (arguabley bigger though) :thumb02:


******* hell that's embarrasing. Of course he did. Number 23 he had back then, and long, blonde hair. Thanks for having my back.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

luckbox said:


> ******* hell that's embarrasing. Of course he did. Number 23 he had back then, and long, blonde hair. Thanks for having my back.


Now he's just an idiot abroad :thumb02:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> I hear athletes all the time talk about how their sport will be the biggest in the world. From every sport... well except soccer because soccer players don't get time on television here. I've heard this same line from god damned tennis players and cyclists. Cyclists!


Just thought it was worth reposting. I'm still waiting for that single athlete telling us "their sport will be the biggest in the world". Seeing as it gets said all the time.

Last time I pulled you up on this, you negged me and said I have no clue. Either back up your shit or f*uck off. The end.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

luckbox said:


> So you are reinforcing the stereotype that Americans are completely oblivious to what's happening outside of the states?
> 
> *Politically they pay more attention. Sports wise not so much. Politics and world events are given coverage. Foreign sports are not. Less popular sports are not. It is easier for me to find a high school football game on tv than a premier league soccer game. It's a direct result of supply and demand. Americans don't care about soccer so it doesn't get airtime.*
> 
> ...


I think I've heard that name before but I couldn't tell you where.

I think you all seriously do not understand the lack of exposure Americans have to soccer. To most of the world it is the biggest, best sport, If you asked most Americans I think they would say that football is. Maybe baseball.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Just thought it was worth reposting. I'm still waiting for that single athlete telling us "their sport will be the biggest in the world". Seeing as it gets said all the time.
> 
> Last time I pulled you up on this, you negged me and said I have no clue. Either back up your shit or f*uck off. The end.


How about you go **** yourself? I spoke of hearing people say it and obviously they do or we wouldn't be having this ******* conversation for the 5th or 6th time this year on this very board because of someone associated with mma said it!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> How about you go **** yourself? I spoke of hearing people say it and obviously they do or we wouldn't be having this ******* conversation for the 5th or 6th time this year on this very board because of someone associated with mma said it!


Aside from Tex, obviously.

No videos. No audio. Not a single other poster backing you up. And yet you want me to take your opinion as an accurate representation of the American people?

Have you any idea how ridiculous you sound?


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

There's only one way to clear this up. Can all of the other Americans viewing this thread post whether or not they are aware that football is the biggest sport in the world, or do you guys really believe that the sports exclusive to your country are the biggest.

I find it extremely hard to believe that Americans don't know how big football is on a global level.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm pretty sure like 1% of Americans would say Baseball is the world's biggest sport. Considering that it's only really big in America, it's a pretty unlikley answer. You're making Americans out to be more stupid than they are (yes, Ive got the jokes too, but Im one infraction too many as it is).

Regardless, right this second, in total across the world, football is the biggest sport in the world. It might not be the most popular in YOUR country, but if you have any sort of cultural awareness you will know how big it is. I dont watch handegg because it's one guy throwing a ball to another, then he gets tackled and the whole thing restarts. That doesnt mean that Im not aware of how popular the NFL is.

EDIT: Grapple, rephrase to just "soccer" in general. English football seems like you're referring to the premiership alone.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm pretty sure like 1% of Americans would say Baseball is the world's biggest sport. Considering that it's only really big in America, it's a pretty unlikley answer. You're making Americans out to be more stupid than they are (yes, Ive got the jokes too, but Im one infraction too many as it is).
> 
> Regardless, right this second, in total across the world, football is the biggest sport in the world. It might not be the most popular in YOUR country, but if you have any sort of cultural awareness you will know how big it is. I dont watch handegg because it's one guy throwing a ball to another, then he gets tackled and the whole thing restarts. That doesnt mean that Im not aware of how popular the NFL is.
> 
> EDIT: Grapple, rephrase to just "soccer" in general. English football seems like you're referring to the premiership alone.


Well put and far more politely too. Not bad for a northern gorilla.:hug:


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Right, just what I was thinking. The NFL isn't hardly ever broadcast over here in the UK, hardly any one really watches it, yet as a country, we're all well aware of how popular the NFL is in America. People just know these things, y'know. People aren't that ignorant towards other cultures.

Edit: I'm not calling it soccer because the correct name is football. I hate that term man.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Well put and far more politely too. Not bad for a northern gorilla.:hug:


You're niceness makes me suspicious, but for the time being I'll accept your hug...:hug:


*Steals wallet for insinuation that I'm northern british*


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Right, just what I was thinking. The NFL isn't hardly ever broadcast over here in the UK, hardly any one really watches it, yet as a country, we're all well aware of how popular the NFL is in America. People just know these things, y'know. People aren't that ignorant towards other cultures.
> 
> Edit: I'm not calling it soccer because the correct name is football. I hate that term man.


I meant don't call it "English football" because it seems like you're only referring to the premiership.










For the record, how ironic is it that it's Beckham in the picture? :confused03:


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

This is my last post in this thread.

Foreigners trying to tell me how my country that I have lived in all of my life sees their sports is ignorant in the extreme. You literally have no ******* clue what you are talking about. You have no experience or exposure upon which to base this. I do. I have a lifetime of experience in the culture being discussed and dealing with it's sports fans.

Do you want to know why their aren't other Americans really posting in this thread? Because they don't care about Teixeira saying this and because they know that the soccer fans will come in bitching and moaning about how ridiculous it is.

My original point in this thread - which Soojookoo and GrappleRetarded so gracefully missed in their hyperbole and fan rage - was just this: a fighter thought his sport was going to be bigger in one country than soccer. So what? Every athlete thinks their sport is the best. If you don't you shouldn't be playing.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> This is my last post in this thread.
> 
> Foreigners trying to tell me how my country that I have lived in all of my life sees their sports is ignorant in the extreme. You literally have no ******* clue what you are talking about. You have no experience or exposure upon which to base this. I do. I have a lifetime of experience in the culture being discussed and dealing with it's sports fans.
> 
> ...


No one is claiming people are wrong for thinking their sport is the best in the world. You can't seem to understand the difference between thinking your sport is the best, to thinking your sport is the most popular, or will become the most popular.

Popularity doesn't determine how good some thing actually is.

I prefer watching MMA to football. MMA gets my adrenaline flowing like no other sport, yet I can recognise that combat sports like MMA will probably always have a niche audience. To compare it to football in terms of popularity in mine, my kids or my grandkids lifetimes is just ridiculous.

You are basically saying that your country is fitting the classic American sterotype of being ignorant towards other countries and cultures and thinking that only American sports are the biggest in the world. That's what you're saying. You say you're not exposed to football in the US and that you don't broadcast it on TV. Well, we have the exact same situation in the UK with the NFL/American football. No one here watches it, yet we all recognise that it is an incredibly popular American sport. People just know these things.

I personally think you're just full of shit. You also claim to have like 8-10 years of boxing experience and don't have a single photo or video of you ever boxing. I think you're just a billy bullshitter mate.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


> You also claim to have like 8-10 years of boxing experience and don't have a single photo or video of you ever boxing. I think you're just a billy bullshitter mate.


This is a personal ******* attack. You don't know why I don't have footage do you? No? Of course you don't. It's easier for you to accuse people of lying than ask why they don't isn't it?

And something else I like about this is that he can call me a liar but if I called him a ******* asshole it would be an infraction.

And, yes, I realize I did not mention the former topic but I am done with that topic. I only posted here to voice my protest over this random person calling me a liar with no evidence and about a subject completely unrelated to the topic.

And now Grapple and Soojookoo back to my ignore list.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

What kind of idiot announces to the person they are ignoring that they are putting them on ignore? :confused02:


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

"or being a ******* asshole. You don't know why I don't have video and you certainly don't know the culture the way I do. People here only want to see news on a sport if it's one they watch. So no airtime for soccer. Sorry. "

neg rep courtesy of deadman, lol.

He seems to think that this entire discussion is about mad europeans who are angry that football isn't broadcast much on the TV in the states.

I don't think he's had any grasp of this entire debate since the get go.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

To be honest, theres no point in watching football since Henrik Larsson retired


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Spurs are the greatest team in the history of the universe.





ClydebankBlitz said:


> Spurs are my favourite English team actually.


Was looking back in the thread and found this. I would have negged the living daylights out you guys already, but appearantly I have to spread first. Sod it, I'll just leave this here.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Pos Team P W D L F A W D L F A GD Pts 
1 Chelsea 7 4 0 0 11 3 2 1 0 4 1 11 19 
2 Manchester United 7 2 0 1 9 5 3 0 1 8 4 8 15 
3 Manchester City 7 3 1 0 10 4 1 2 0 5 4 7 15 
4 Everton 7 2 1 0 6 3 2 1 1 8 5 6 14 
5 Tottenham Hotspur 7 2 2 0 6 3 2 0 1 7 5 5 14 
6 West Bromwich Albion 7 4 0 0 9 2 0 2 1 2 5 4 14 
7 Arsenal 7 1 1 1 7 3 2 2 0 6 2 8 12 

What was that luckbox?


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Pos Team P W D L F A W D L F A GD Pts
> 1 Chelsea 7 4 0 0 11 3 2 1 0 4 1 11 19
> 2 Manchester United 7 2 0 1 9 5 3 0 1 8 4 8 15
> 3 Manchester City 7 3 1 0 10 4 1 2 0 5 4 7 15
> ...


What's the prize for the 7 game season again? Cause I forgot. What I remember is the 38 game season, you know the one where the last time Tottenham finished ahead of Arsenal O.J was in trial for murder and Batman Forever was number 1 at the box office.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Let the gooners gloat. They know full well the score. They know the gap between themselves and Spurs used to be gigantic. It's not now. That is enough to warm me no end, no matter what the scum ramble on about.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Let the gooners gloat. They know full well the score. They know the gap between themselves and Spurs used to be gigantic. It's not now. That is enough to warm me no end, no matter what the scum ramble on about.


You will never get the chance you had last year again. The way you blew it with 10 points clear and 2-0 up at our ground with a chance to end it all show how big bottlers you lot are. You are forever the little brother in North London, it's in your DNA.

Edit: It occurs to me this isn't exactly on topic.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Arsenal will never get the chance to be a good team again though . Pires, Ljunberg, Reyes, Henry...not anymore. But yeah, Walcott, he's a worldclass player 

Tottenham WILL finish above Arsenal this season. It's pretty obvious. Arsenal will be down in the dumps with Liverpool before you know it.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

luckbox said:


> You will never get the chance you had last year again. The way you blew it with 10 points clear and 2-0 up at our ground with a chance to end it all show how big bottlers you lot are. You are forever the little brother in North London, it's in your DNA.
> 
> Edit: It occurs to me this isn't exactly on topic.


We both remember the distance between us 10 years ago. It was shameful. I'm sure you wont find many gooners who enjoy a competitive derby. They just want it easy. No more sonny jimbo. No more!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Anyway


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> We both remember the distance between us 10 years ago. It was shameful. I'm sure you wont find many gooners who enjoy a competitive derby. They just want it easy. No more sonny jimbo. No more!


I'm one of those who would like it to be easy I'll promise you that, win or lose, I'm sure the derbys the last few years have taken a few good years of my life.



Joabbuac said:


> Anyway


Low blow.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Anyway


What? This guy?


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Like you wouldn't have him at Spurs in a heartbeat Soojo.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> What? This guy?



He is a Genius, apart from when he is not.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


>


What is the Messiah doing in the UFC section?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

luckbox said:


> Like you wouldn't have him at Spurs in a heartbeat Soojo.


Indeed. I'm sure there are a few members of our squad you lot would love to have. It feels good to be able to say that and not get ridiculed.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

luckbox said:


> What is the Messiah doing in the UFC section?


I'm just posting pictures of footballers, why?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Scouted by Barca > Bought by United.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

You're right about that, I would gladly take Lloris, Verthongen, Bale and probably Dempsey aswell. Adebayor is brilliant on his day but he has burned all bridges back to Arsenal.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm just posting pictures of footballers, why?


That's no ordinary footballer my friend. That's the Lord himself.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

luckbox said:


> That's no ordinary footballer my friend. That's the Lord himself.


You mean the same guy that bowed down when this dude caused Arsenal to get their ass kicked by Barca?


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm not sure where you are going with this, those pics have nothing to do with Tottenham.

Yes, the celebration incident was what I was referring to. And I like Henke alot, but let's not get crazy here. He is no Henry. I'll gladly debate you on it, but you know aswell as I do that I'll win that one.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

luckbox said:


> I'm not sure where you are going with this, those pics have nothing to do with Tottenham.
> 
> Yes, the celebration incident was what I was referring to. And I like Henke alot, but let's not get crazy here. He is no Henry. I'll gladly debate you on it, but you know aswell as I do that I'll win that one.


He might be, but Henry got sold by Barca while Larsson refused a contract renewal.

Henry also ranked Larsson above E'to and Ronaldinho.

Also, it's Henrik, don't get the magnifficent 7's name wrong!


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> He might be, but Henry got sold by Barca while Larsson refused a contract renewal. Henry also ranked Larsson above E'to and Ronaldinho.


That's neither here nor there, totally different situations. Henke Larsson as a poacher is one of the greatest of his generation, I won't say a bad word about him. But he just didn't face the greatest opposition week in and week out, like Henry and Ronaldinho did. He isn't quite in their league but he was a magnificent striker with a great career to look back on.


> Also, it's Henrik, don't get the magnifficent 7's name wrong!


That's his name yes, but in Scandinavia he goes by Henke.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

He didnt face the best, but played for them


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Aside from Tex, obviously.
> 
> No videos. No audio. Not a single other poster backing you up. And yet you want me to take your opinion as an accurate representation of the American people?
> 
> Have you any idea how ridiculous you sound?





GrappleRetarded said:


> There's only one way to clear this up. Can all of the other Americans viewing this thread post whether or not they are aware that football is the biggest sport in the world, or do you guys really believe that the sports exclusive to your country are the biggest.
> 
> I find it extremely hard to believe that Americans don't know how big football is on a global level.





ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm pretty sure like 1% of Americans would say Baseball is the world's biggest sport. Considering that it's only really big in America, it's a pretty unlikley answer. You're making Americans out to be more stupid than they are (yes, Ive got the jokes too, but Im one infraction too many as it is).
> 
> Regardless, right this second, in total across the world, football is the biggest sport in the world. It might not be the most popular in YOUR country, but if you have any sort of cultural awareness you will know how big it is. I dont watch handegg because it's one guy throwing a ball to another, then he gets tackled and the whole thing restarts. That doesnt mean that Im not aware of how popular the NFL is.
> 
> EDIT: Grapple, rephrase to just "soccer" in general. English football seems like you're referring to the premiership alone.




Guys... we all know in America that Soccer is the biggest sport in the world. Now obviously i dont know everyone in America but every GUY iv ever met knows that soccer is the most popular sport. This is a common fact that we all knew even back in highschool.

Now TBH im not sure if alot of the Female population would know that. But yes 99.9% of the guy population does know Soccer is the biggest sport in the world. No doubt in my mind about this. Iv been around this discussion plenty of times and iv never met anyone think or say otherwise.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Guys... we all know in America that Soccer is the biggest sport in the world. Now obviously i dont know everyone in America but every GUY iv ever met knows that soccer is the most popular sport. This is a common fact that we all knew even back in highschool.
> 
> Now TBH im not sure if alot of the Female population would know that. But yes 99.9% of the guy population does know Soccer is the biggest sport in the world. No doubt in my mind about this. Iv been around this discussion plenty of times and iv never met anyone think or say otherwise.


Where did you grow up? Most of the people in my city didn't even know we had a soccer team much less that it was the most popular sport in the world. Most of the people I know still think the Superbowl is the most watched sporting event in the world.

And it's amazing that that common of a fact that 99% of the men would know is unknown by women. Damned vaginas cockblocking soccer!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

deadmanshand said:


> Where did you grow up? Most of the people in my city didn't even know we had a soccer team much less that it was the most popular sport in the world. Most of the people I know still think the Superbowl is the most watched sporting event in the world.
> 
> And it's amazing that that common of a fact that 99% of the men would know is unknown by women. Damned vaginas cockblocking soccer!


California.

Well its pretty common for Women and Men to not know the exact same thing depending on if its a male thing or a female thing. Sports is usually a guy thing and such they know more about it. 

That said... i did say that i DO NOT KNOW if women know soccer is the most popular sport in the world. I cant recall ever having that conversation with a female. So i dont want to give my input if i dont know..


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

So the only state with an active interest in soccer? And I'll just ignore the ignorance about the men and women statement.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^Smh...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

deadmanshand said:


> So the only state with an active interest in soccer? And I'll just ignore the ignorance about the men and women statement.


Okay bud. :thumbsup:

I dont know how that is ignorant

but

okay...


And btw

Most people i know cant stand soccer. They dont hang around people who like soccer. Yet they know its the most popular sport in the world. 

This is just one of those facts everyone knows. Im shocked to hear that there are people out there that wouldnt know that.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

I could walk up to ten people on the street in any random town in America and 9 of them will not know that soccer is the most popular sport in the world.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

deadmanshand said:


> I could walk up to ten people on the street in any random town in America and 9 of them will not know that soccer is the most popular sport in the world.


Thats crazy.

You must be living in some kind of ******* retard village where people think its okay to feel up your cousin. 

joking... or am i :confused05:


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

I lived in multiple major cities. Kansas City, ST. Louis, Houston, Dallas, New Orleans, Miami, Denver, and now - for the first time - I live in a small town. How about you?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

To be fair, that polling Americans on the street thing isn't the best idea.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

deadmanshand said:


> I lived in multiple major cities. Kansas City, ST. Louis, Houston, Dallas, New Orleans, Miami, Denver, and now - for the first time - I live in a small town. How about you?


San Jose! One of the most expensive places in the states. Or it used to be anyway... not sure what the ranking looks like now a days. 



ClydebankBlitz said:


> To be fair, that polling Americans on the street thing isn't the best idea.


Yeah thats true.

But its obvious they picked people that... uhh not to sound mean. Are probably not that intelligent.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> San Jose! One of the most expensive places in the states. Or it used to be anyway... not sure what the ranking looks like now a days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah they rpobably got a few dudes who knew everything, but still, hilarious and seemed appropriate


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah they rpobably got a few dudes who knew everything, but still, hilarious and seemed appropriate


Yeah there is some shocking stuff here in the states.

This probably isnt that great of an example but it still blew my mind.

Do you remember that movie that was made 3-4 years ago about the serial murderer that carried a camera with him everywhere he went??? And taped all his murders? Well i was in cooking class and was seated with mostly girls. One of the girls i even had a crush on. Well these ******* people thought that MOVIE thats in the MOVIE THEATERS was real life footage of a murder committing all these murders. Now im sitting there getting extremely annoyed because i just cannot believe that there is people who thought that was real. It got to the point where i ended up calling the girl i liked an idiot and just walking away. 

So i guess what im trying to say... anything is possible. Even people not knowing that Soccer is the worlds biggest sport.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I laughed when I got to the end. Brilliant way of pretend that it was relevent haha


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I laughed when I got to the end. Brilliant way of pretend that it was relevent haha


The movies name was something like

The Poughkeepsy Tape

I think... its been a while.

I understand that people thought the whole Blair With thing was real (Even though thats pretty shocking too). Since the internet wasnt quiet as "Massive" as it is today. And i read somewhere that at the time the movie paid IMDB to write "Deceased" next to the actors names.

But cmon... in this day of age to believe something like that. Its funny to me. And the worst part is you cannot convince the people who believe its real that it is not. They are more likely to get mad at you and say drop it then they are to admit maybe its fake.

For instance i know several people who still think the footage at the end of "Texas Chainsaw Massacre' is real.



"Edit"

Yeah just wanted to change the subject up a bit. But still keep the whole "People can be stupid" theme.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

CB, thankyou for posting that vid and Sideways thanks for quoting it. That really took me back. If you want to watch more of those guys they changed the name of their show from CNNNN to the Chaser's War on Everything, they are excellent. 

Here's the full video 






all of this stuff is completely bewildering to me. 

They even get fooled that Australia on a map is France, North Korea, Iran etc.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I only found the 2nd two official "How Stupid" videos...

I HATE that dude from Balls of Steel presenting at the end though.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

El Bresko said:


> CB, thankyou for posting that vid and Sideways thanks for quoting it. That really took me back. If you want to watch more of those guys they changed the name of their show from CNNNN to the Chaser's War on Everything, they are excellent.
> 
> Here's the full video
> 
> ...


"Who was the first man on the moon?"

"Well i gotta tell ya, some people don't believe that happened, *they believe that was REINCARNATED in Arizona somewhere"*

That's my shit, almost died right here at my computer.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

gazh said:


> "Who was the first man on the moon?"
> 
> "Well i gotta tell ya, some people don't believe that happened, *they believe that was REINCARNATED in Arizona somewhere"*
> 
> That's my shit, almost died right here at my computer.


Well even though "Reincarnated" is the strangest word iv seen used in place of "staged or filmed".

There are people who believe Hollywood shot the footage in Arizona.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I dont know what's more stupid, the reincarnation or the belief that it was staged.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I dont know what's more stupid, the reincarnation or the belief that it was staged.


Yeah same here.


Most people dont believe it cause of the whole "The moon does not have wind so why is the Flag swaying like it does".

Well the MOON has no atmosphere but that does not mean it cant create vacuums. So when they were having trouble placing the flag pole in to the ground they had to bang on it just so it would stay in place. That banging created enough force for the flag to start moving. And without there being any resistance in the atmosphere it was able to remain swaying for a much longer time then it would here on earth.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Ehh, I doubt the UFC will ever be bigger than football anywhere other than America. Certainly not Brazil.

Also, people in general are rather stupid, not just us fat head Americans. I imagine I could take those same questions to a busy street in any country and pick out dim-wits so I could stroke my own ego. Fun stuff, but some of those morons made my head hurt as soon as they opened their mouths.

Finally, I KNOW the moon landing is fake because I knew a guy who knew the guy who filmed it in his basement here in New Orleans! True story!:thumb02:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

evilappendix said:


> Ehh, I doubt the UFC will ever be bigger than football anywhere other than America. Certainly not Brazil.
> 
> Also, people in general are rather stupid, not just us fat head Americans. I imagine I could take those same questions to a busy street in any country and pick out dim-wits so I could stroke my own ego. Fun stuff, but some of those morons made my head hurt as soon as they opened their mouths.
> 
> Finally, I KNOW the moon landing is fake because I knew a guy who knew the guy who filmed it in his basement here in New Orleans! True story!:thumb02:


I was going to say "Yeah I know Americans arent that stupid, but its just for fun", but you and your tin foil hat ruined any chance of that with the last comment.

:confused03:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

evilappendix said:


> *I KNOW the moon landing is fake because I knew a guy who knew the guy who filmed it in his basement here in New Orleans! True story!:thumb02:*


Sarcasm or joking is sometimes hard to spot through the internet. So please tell me you are joking. Write it down in words... say "I am joking".... plz.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

evilappendix said:


> Ehh, I doubt the UFC will ever be bigger than football anywhere other than America. Certainly not Brazil.


With the rapidly growing Hispanic community, soccer will probably get huge in the US in the next couple of decades.


----------



## Hendo (Mar 2, 2007)

ufc is not a sport just saying


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

El Bresko said:


> CB, thankyou for posting that vid and Sideways thanks for quoting it. That really took me back. If you want to watch more of those guys they changed the name of their show from CNNNN to the Chaser's War on Everything, they are excellent.
> 
> Here's the full video
> 
> ...


Kind of ironic that an Australian would be having a laugh at expense of those obvious idiots. They probably had to take 800 interviews to get those few.

Anyway, if you did the same survey in Australia, you would need a lot less then 800.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Kind of ironic that an Australian would be having a laugh at expense of those obvious idiots. They probably had to take 800 interviews to get those few.
> 
> Anyway, if you did the same survey in Australia, you would need a lot less then 800.


Please explain the irony and how you came up with that projection, until then your comment is incredibly idiotic and unnecessary. 

Also I never claimed that the average Australian was more intelligent than the average person from anywhere else. I believe the education system in Australia might be a little better than the US and I can back that with some stats if you want to get pedantic. 

For the record I wouldn't even care if Australia was the least intelligent nation on the planet, it sure as hell doesn't feel like the average person here can keep up in an intellectual discussion and based on your comment i'd assume that's the same everywhere.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

MMAF, I officially apologize for the conversation that is about to take place.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Ever heard the one about the Brit who moved to the midwest? He felt really out of place there, and eventually sought counseling. So his psychiatrist told him he should sign up for electro-shock therapy. They'd zap his brains a couple of times and he'd feel right at home. Since he was feeling quite depressed about not being able to connect with his new neighbours or his wife's family, he agreed.

After the treatment, the doctor told him they had bad news. "We accidentally used double the voltage." He said. Upon hearing this distressing news the guy simply smiled and replied "No worries, mate."


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sports_Nerd said:


> Ever heard the one about the Brit who moved to the midwest? He felt really out of place there, and eventually sought counseling. So his psychiatrist told him he should sign up for electro-shock therapy. They'd zap his brains a couple of times and he'd feel right at home. Since he was feeling quite depressed about not being able to connect with his new neighbours or his wife's family, he agreed.
> 
> After the treatment, the doctor told him they had bad news. "We accidentally used double the voltage." He said. Upon hearing this distressing news the guy simply smiled and replied "No worries, mate."


hahahaha


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

El Bresko said:


> Please explain the irony and how you came up with that projection, until then your comment is incredibly idiotic and unnecessary.
> 
> Also I never claimed that the average Australian was more intelligent than the average person from anywhere else. I believe the education system in Australia might be a little better than the US and I can back that with some stats if you want to get pedantic.
> 
> For the record I wouldn't even care if Australia is the least intelligent nation on the planet, it sure as hell doesn't feel like the average person here can keep up in an intellectual discussion and based on your comment i'd assume that's the same everywhere.


Dude. Please. Call yourself an Australian? Any self respecting Aussie brother would have jumped on my gaping invitation with some gloriously offensive barbs aimed at my home land. I envisioned several pages of banterous jousting. But no. I get one of *those* Australians. *sigh* 



Sports_Nerd said:


> Ever heard the one about the Brit who moved to the midwest? He felt really out of place there, and eventually sought counseling. So his psychiatrist told him he should sign up for electro-shock therapy. They'd zap his brains a couple of times and he'd feel right at home. Since he was feeling quite depressed about not being able to connect with his new neighbours or his wife's family, he agreed.
> 
> After the treatment, the doctor told him they had bad news. "We accidentally used double the voltage." He said. Upon hearing this distressing news the guy simply smiled and replied "No worries, mate."


I shouldn't... but... :laugh:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I was recently turned down on my application for an Australian green card, on account of my criminal record.
Bit fuking ironic isn't it?

What do you call an elevator with a group of slim, softly spoken, intelligent people inside?

A lift.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> What do you call an elevator with a group of slim, softly spoken, intelligent people inside?
> 
> A lift.


I laughed. Then I remembered this was coming from a Glaswegian man, and laughed even harder.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

El Bresko said:


> CB, thankyou for posting that vid and Sideways thanks for quoting it. That really took me back. If you want to watch more of those guys they changed the name of their show from CNNNN to the Chaser's War on Everything, they are excellent.
> 
> Here's the full video
> 
> ...


Okay I knew the answer to literally every single question in that video except one. What the **** is the coalition of the willing? I might feel like a dumb ass. I feel like I've heard it involving the U.N but I don't know. 

It sounds like the name to a sex club, just a little bit. A sophisticated sex club. One in the U.K if you will.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Dude. Please. Call yourself an Australian? Any self respecting Aussie brother would have jumped on my gaping invitation with some gloriously offensive barbs aimed at my home land. I envisioned several pages of banterous jousting. But no. I get one of *those* Australians. *sigh*


Haha, I fell asleep at 10pm and forgot to set my alarm (any time I do that my body wakes me up sometime before my alarm is supposed to go off) so I got up at 3am and put my phone on charge, set my alarm, then smoked 2 cones (bowls for people around the wolrd), I refreshed the old User CP and replied in the only way my brain would allow at the time.

At a second glance it's still the easiest way to win the "argument" without getting infracted 

It was a good troll nonetheless old friend. :thumb02:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

El Bresko said:


> Haha, I fell asleep at 10pm and forgot to set my alarm (any time I do that my body wakes me up sometime before my alarm is supposed to go off) so I got up at 3am and put my phone on charge, set my alarm, then smoked 2 cones (bowls for people around the wolrd), I refreshed the old User CP and replied in the only way my brain would allow at the time.
> 
> At a second glance it's still the easiest way to win the "argument" without getting infracted
> 
> It was a good troll nonetheless old friend. :thumb02:


It's all good brother! :hug:


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> MMAF, I officially apologize for the conversation that is about to take place.


You're alright too sport, I liked your elevator/lift joke, except you are a Scotsman typing like an American..


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I was going to say "Yeah I know Americans arent that stupid, but its just for fun", but you and your tin foil hat ruined any chance of that with the last comment.
> 
> :confused03:





SideWays222 said:


> Sarcasm or joking is sometimes hard to spot through the internet. So please tell me you are joking. Write it down in words... say "I am joking".... plz.



Hrrmm, I had hoped the basement in New Orleans would be a dead give-away guys... Yes, I have jokes.:thumb02:


----------



## Curious1 (Aug 14, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I assume you've never been to Glasgow then :thumb02:


LMAO!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> You're alright too sport, I liked your elevator/lift joke, except you are a Scotsman typing like an American..


I'm typing like an American?

Ah cood mix up the patter if yae wan'.



Sports_Nerd said:


> I laughed. Then I remembered this was coming from a Glaswegian man, and laughed even harder.


Yeah man, mahfukas in Glasgow got some weight.


----------

